# Chest deformation



## flix (Feb 3, 2008)

Hallo people!
I am new here, coming from Europe, so my english is not on highes level. I need your help...

From tommorow I start with a gym. I was sportsman many years, but I had to stop my cariere becouse of injury. So I turned to my life problems... One of them is my chest deformation, I was born with it (it's called Pectus Excavatum). You can check my photos down to see how it looks like. I am interested if there is any chance to change situation, make it at least a bit better with work-out and what should be my plan for making it.
I am 21, 185 cm, 81 kg.

http://flixxx.freehostia.com/flix1.jpg

http://flixxx.freehostia.com/flix2.jpg

http://flixxx.freehostia.com/flix3.jpg

*Important: copy links to your browser, doesn't work if you click on them and go directly from forum.*

Please give me some honest and seriouse advices...
I'm free to answer you on every question and make my situation more clear.

Thanks,
Flix


----------



## DjDJDj (Jun 18, 2008)

i was searching on google for a a way to better the situation as u mentioned and found this forum, i kno its a bit old but i just want to know if u were able to do anything...? i have the same exact problem.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2008)

I always wonder if these post are legit or are they just spam.

Spammers really screw it up for everyone.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jun 18, 2008)

I found this website and forum 
Pectus Excavatum

It looks as if there is minimally invasive surgery where they place a bar underneath your sternum to lift it to normal position called the "Nuss Procedure." There are also more methods out there, but this one seems to be the most successful and not as invasive as others.

Pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## DjDJDj (Jun 18, 2008)

wow thanks alot goodfella!


----------



## eg87 (Jun 22, 2008)

hey guys, i had the same problem.  The pectusinfo site is a really great resource.  Just a month ago i had my pectus excavatum corrected by having the ravitch procedure done.  its the more invasive procedure but it was the best option for me since i not only had the dent but my chest was also asymmetric.


----------



## DjDJDj (Jun 22, 2008)

yea looks like the only way to fix it was to get a bar placed inside your chest and am not digging that one bit lol its not even that deep so i guess i will just learn to live with it...


----------



## fanatic17 (Oct 26, 2009)

i got this problem too, and i dont know what am i doing with my life, im keepin that to myself and its real hard to live with it.. im 17 now and im feeling isolated from the world, i cant go on holiday or swiming pools, sometimes im thinking about suicide and i cant see my future..


----------



## DesertFox (Oct 27, 2009)

I have the opposite, Pectus Carinatum which my chest sticks out not in. The thing with mine is that only my right side chest protrudes out. It is called lateral Pectus Carinatum, it is annoying as hell and I have lived with it since I was 12 years old when it really started showing. I hope to get a surgery at least before I am 24. I have to carefully choose what shirts I buy or else it will show the deformation too much, I never go to swimming pools or walk around with muscle shirts or shirtless ever. 

I still work out my chest and everything, there is no use in waiting till I get the surgery to start working on my chest or else I'll have muscles everywhere and a childs chest.


----------

